# Interesting Survey - iPad & Kindle



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not good numbers for nook...although I wonder if nook color will make a difference...(my iPad-loving husband's comment when he saw the nook color - "Oh look, it's like an iPad, but without doing all the cool stuff...")
http://www.investorplace.com/24258/apple-ipad-vs-amazon-kindle-e-reader-market/


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I just get irritated with marketers trying to make the ipad into an ereader.  I love my ipad.  I think it is a horrible reader.  I know people who like it, but almost none of my friends that like reading on ipad have used a kindle.  Most once they use a kindle understand why the kindle is a better reader.  Some will still prefer reading on ipad because they want one device, but it is not a reader.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have to say though that not everyone likes the e-ink experience. My husband thinks it's hideous, for example, but has read dozens of books on his iPad.  I'm comfortable on either--but as the survey noted, I'm WAY more likely to read blogs and news feeds on the iPad.  I've never done that on the Kindle; pre-iPad, I used the laptop for that.

I think it's best to say that there's no perfect e-reader for everyone.  Some will prefer the Kindle, but for some, the iPad IS a better choice.  And there's nothing wrong with having both!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

arshield said:


> I just get irritated with marketers trying to make the ipad into an ereader. I love my ipad. I think it is a horrible reader. I know people who like it, but almost none of my friends that like reading on ipad have used a kindle. Most once they use a kindle understand why the kindle is a better reader. Some will still prefer reading on ipad because they want one device, but it is not a reader.


My husband had told me about the survey - he's reading a library book on his iPad, and is glad that he can, but he says that yes, he'd rather read a book on his Kindle. Problem is, since he got his iPad, he rarely reads on his Kindle - he reads on the iPad, just not books (most of the time).

And I agree - I've tried reading on the iPad, but compared to the Kindle or nook - it's not for me. But for reading magazines and newspapers, anything with color, it's great. I think part of my problem is it's just a little too big - if they really come out with a 7" iPad, I'd be very tempted. And my nook would be history.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Not good numbers for nook...although I wonder if nook color will make a difference...(my iPad-loving husband's comment when he saw the nook color - "Oh look, it's like an iPad, but without doing all the cool stuff...")


Tell him to give it time....the Nook Color was just rooted this week, and has been demo'd playing Angry Birds already. B&N will be upgrading it from Android 2.1 to 2.2 in the near future, so that means flash support, which iOS will NEVER have.

It's going to take some time for the tools to get a little better developed, but the Nook Color is going to become the tablet to beat in the very near future, what with an antiglare screen with a substantially higher pixel density than the iPad, and a price point of half its nearest competitors (the iPad and Galaxy Tab). It's going to be a VERY full-featured tablet at a very nice $249 price quite soon....


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I just get irritated with marketers trying to make the ipad into an ereader. I love my ipad. I think it is a horrible reader. I know people who like it, but almost none of my friends that like reading on ipad have used a kindle.


That's funny because I *love *my iPad as an e-reader! I like it because of the Apple app for reading, but I use the Kindle software, too. But I will admit that I haven't used a kindle. I'm buying my daughter a kindle for Christmas, so I'll try hers out to see how I like it.

Just curious...why don't you like to use the iPad as an e-reader?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Gosh a really hard decision here. I love reading on my iPad and when I got a bunch of books, the Kindle went into the drawer for the longest time! I love the animation of the iPad book reader (silly me). I loved flipping pages instead of having to hit a button on the Kindle (I still don't like that, or the noise it makes). 

I do think the iPad hurts my eyes, but then, so does using various computers, and so does over doing it on the Kindle. I love the weight of my Kindle and that it's so small, however, I love the capabilities of my iPad. It's a hard decision -do I take the iPad or the Kindle... iPad or Kindle. The iPad wins every time. 

Suffice it to say, I love reading and I will use whatever device has the book I want to read. I've even used my BlackBerry to read! I like all my toys - each one has its attributes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my Kindle--light weight, easy to read with one hand, battery life is great.  However, I find myself reading more on my iPad then I thought.  I read at night with the iPad as the backlit means I don't need a light in bed.  Also, now that I can read library books on it, I'm alternating library books and bought books on Kindle.  It doesn't bother my eyes as much as I thought, but I still like the Kindle better for just reading...  So I'll use both!

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> Screen is a huge deal. As is weight. But also the single purpose device. When I read on kindle I read. When I start reading on ipad I end up playing online


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol.  I completely understand that distraction!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree, I don't know why they compare the Ipad to the Kindle or the Nook. It is not a dedicated ereader. I have the Kindle and the Ipad. I use book, depending on where I am. I have both the Barnes and noble and Kindle app on my Ipad. I buy depending on who has the cheaper book. Lately BN and Amazon have had the same prices, but Ibooks are more expensive.

When I want something I can just stick in my purse, I just grab my Kindle, its small and light. Othertimes I use my Ipad, so if I want to do other things, I can with that device.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I do think the iPad hurts my eyes, but then, so does using various computers,


Just speaking for myself, I found that I can read on the iPad just fine: I just tint the background and reduce the brightness and get something that's close enough to the Kindle screen that I can read for three or four hours on either without any eye-strain.

But I do most of my reading on the K3 because of the screen size. The iPad screen real estate is just too big for comfort in the long run. I don't like reading a DTB with pages that big, either. Although the side-by-side columns mode on the iPad ameliorates that to some extent.

Mike


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I have both and do most of my reading on my Kindle.  One area where the iPad is the winner is cookbooks.  I frequently travel to my mother's home where I do a lot of cooking to freeze.  My iPad is an easy way to bring a few favorite cookbooks.  Same is true for books that contain photographs, etc. and library books.  With so many books in the world, there is room for multiple types of devices.  Something for everybody!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love them BOTH! They each have their merits, and I appreciate what each one does best!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

lindakc said:


> I have both and do most of my reading on my Kindle. One area where the iPad is the winner is cookbooks. I frequently travel to my mother's home where I do a lot of cooking to freeze. My iPad is an easy way to bring a few favorite cookbooks. Same is true for books that contain photographs, etc. and library books. With so many books in the world, there is room for multiple types of devices. Something for everybody!


I just got some cookbooks for the Kindle! I haven't tried to cook using my Kindle, but some day I will. I bet there could be some neat pictures on the iPad cookbooks.


----------

